# Pepper & Salt- My New Puppies !!!!!!!!



## venootez (Sep 29, 2008)

Pepper & Salt- My New Puppies !!!!!!!!


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

cute puppies, what breed are they?


----------



## venootez (Sep 29, 2008)

I dont really know, these puppies were abandoned close to my apartment. Beats me, i guess its a mixed mongrel


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow they are so cute, good on you for taking them in,


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh my! So Sweet!!


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

They are gorgeous 

Sorry can't help you with guessing the breed, as I am good at doing that as I am guessing peoples ages 

Well done for taking them in, it really maddens me that someone could abandon these gorgeous little things.

Have you any idea how old they are (has a vet looked at them?) because they do look very young to me


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

They are gorgeous, so sweet and lovable.

I'm no good with guessing breeds but the light one looks a bit like a JRT and the dark one has a look of a Rottie but a puppy can look like other similar breeds.

They are beautiful and that's all that matters.

Sue


----------



## venootez (Sep 29, 2008)

i'm not really sure, 5 weeks i guess


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

venootez said:


> i'm not really sure, 5 weeks i guess


Ah the little chickens   You will probably get a better idea in the next 3 to 4 weeks what breeds they may be, as at 5 weeks old a lot of puppies tend to look the same to the untrained eye


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww gorgeous, poor little guys glad you are helping them


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

some ppl really annoy me! what on earth did these adorable things do to be abandoned?! 

good on you for takin them in! i bet they get lots of cuddles off you? they would of they were with me lol they r so cute


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

So cute THANKS for taking them in you are special...Jill


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

aww such cuties


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Aaaw they are so sweet and well done you for giving them a forever home. They look as if they are going to be big going by their paws


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

venootez said:


> Pepper & Salt- My New Puppies !!!!!!!!


They are so cute i expect your have your hands full, Mind you there tire each other out i dare say.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are adorable


----------

